# Looking to upgrade to 750Gb drive



## SemperFi (Oct 2, 2003)

It has been several years since hacking my Tivos so I am a bit rusty. I have spent the day looking up info and it seems 30&#37; of links are dead. 

I am looking for lba48 kernal. What is unclear to me is, can I find a kernal that I can use the killhdinirt on or do I have to monte the lba48 kernel? 

My hdvr2 second tuner has developed the pixelization that has been mentioned around the forums and I have been holding out till direct tv brings back the tivo. So I bought one on ebay hoping to hold on a while longer. I am kind of worried though as the drive only had 2 screws in it and the mounting bracket wasn't installed correctly. 

I saved an image of my current hdvr2 after I hacked it thinking if this ever happened it would be an easy fix. Well my last drive was 160Gb and I wasn't concerned about the few hours that I was missing out on. When I restored the image last night and it said 147 hours I remembered that. So now I am trying to figure out how to use the rest of this drive. I was considering using gunnymans zipper but I still need a lba48 kernal and it seems I read somewhere that the one on gunnymans link to buy a lba48 kernel wouldn't work on direct tivo s2. Anyone still up on it to give me the skinny on this? I would like to put this into service. Or should I say my son would like me to so he can have the old one in his room.

I just realized I didn't include what software I am using or planning to use. I have 6.2a and plan on keeping it instead of moving to 6.4. I just found that killhdinitird works on kernal 7.2.2-oth-K1 so it looks like I finally found my answer. Nice I should be able to kill that kernal and insert it into my drive and be done with it.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

The current Tivo OS versions already include an LBA48 kernel. Just restore your backup image to the drive, let it upgrade to the latest version, and then expand the image to fill the drive. Depending on which OS version you have, you will probably be able to perform the image restoration and expansion in one step.


----------



## SemperFi (Oct 2, 2003)

Thanks mr unnatural. I did find my info already but have run into another problem I could some help with. 

I used my original backup of 6.2a and restored it to my 750 Gb drive. Decided to start from scratch. I copied my tools over to partition 7 which is the active partition. It didn't finish before giving me an error that the drive is full. I didn't have this problem before so I am kind of baffled. What do I have to do to make this partition bigger? Did I do something wrong on the restore of the image? 

Actually I have ran into this before. When I made a copy of the tivoapp before applying superpatch then backing it up again for the bufferhack. Deleting the original tivoapp fixed the issue back then. As I recall tivoapp is a large file. I have yet to put the drive back into the tivo at this point. I was just coping over some files I am going to need then ran into this. I definitely need more space on this partition. I am lunix newbie. I get around well for the common tivo stuff but haven't had to do something like change partition size. Is this even possible? I could definitely use some input. 

Thanks

Edit/ Ok it seems that was 114 meg of a lot of stuff that I don't need. I pruned down the size to 35 meg off the bat. I could get more but that will get me going for now. I thought I put these tools on my last install I guess not.


----------

